# iCloud : plusieurs adresses mail et un carnet d'adresse



## Ponponpostprod (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me pose la question pratique suivante :
J'ai 3 mac et un iphone, est-ce que je peux sur un même compte icloud avoir plusieurs adresses mail (la mienne, celle de ma femme, de mes enfants) et partager le même carnet d'adresse ?


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Qu'entendez vous par adresse mail ? Le login ?
Dans ce cas, je ne pense pas un compte, un login. Après bien sur le carnet d'adresse pourra être partagé, mais il faudra entrer l'identifiant Apple identique sur chaque Mac.


----------



## Ponponpostprod (21 Mars 2012)

j'ai une adresse en me.com liée à mon compte icloud et mon identifiant itunes. Pour l'instant tous mes ordo sont identifiés sur ce compte et partagent donc le même carnet d'adresse. Ma question est : est-ce que je peux créer d'autre adresses mail en me.com mais garder un carnet d'adresse commun et synchronisé, celui de mon compte principal ?


----------



## Filce (21 Décembre 2013)

J'arrive très tard... 
Peut être que tu as déjà trouvé une solution, mais je vais te proposer la mienne (en passant).

Donc, de multiples iMachins entre ma femme et moi. Mais nécessité d'avoir un répertoire commun (ben oui... nos amis et notre famille est la même quelque part).

Ce que nous avons fait :
J'étais le plus ancien chez Apple et j'avais un répertoire bien rempli. Il était donc nécessaire qu'elle puisse s'y connecter et s'en servir.

Ma femme a donc ouvert son propre compte. (obligatoire pour qu'elle puisse avoir ses propres sauvegardes et autres données distinctes).

Une fois qu'elle a créé son compte iCloud, dans "réglages/Mails, contacts, Calendrier", elle a ajouter mon compte iCloud.
Dans les options elle a coché "contacts" et "calendriers" (car là aussi, il est bon de savoir qui est où pour la gestion de la famille, des RDV avec les amis...).
Ainsi, elle a accès a mes calendriers ainsi qu'à mon répertoire.
Plus bas, dans les options de Mail, elle a sélectionner son compte iCloud comme compte par défaut, idem pour les contacts (nécessaire avec Siri d'ailleurs).

De mon côté, j'ai ajouté son compte dans mes comptes en cochant également "contacts" et "calendrier".
Nous partageons donc tout ce qui nous est nécessaire.

Petite remarque.
Lorsqu'elle ajoute des contacts, ils sont ajoutés sur son compte... mais comme j'y ai accès, je les vois automatiquement et de manière transparente, sans voir sur quel compte ils se trouvent puisque fusionnés dans les contacts (idem pour les calendriers, sauf que là il est possible de créer des calendriers dans les calendriers pour qu'elle puisse décocher des trucs qui lui sont inutile... et pareil pour les trucs qu'elle a et qui me sont inutile).

Avantage : elle peut modifier (de manière totalement transparente) les infos que ce soit dans les calendriers et/ou contacts. C'est actualisé automatiquement puisque partagés.

En procédant ainsi et non en ayant un seul compte (ce qui fonctionnerait pareil pour les grandes lignes), les deux appareils sont bien identifiés comme étant de propriétaires différents. Siri m'identifie sur mon appareil, tout comme il l'identifie sur le sien.

Par contre... cela peut-être un inconvénient, il devient difficile de dissimuler un RDV ou un contact puisque les informations sont partagées dans l'intégralité (encore qu'il est possible de faire plusieurs calendriers et de cocher que ceux qui nous intéressent... mais il suffit pour l'autre de le cocher pour y avoir accès). Cela peut être un problème.

Notons que je n'ai pas trouvé de truc pour que le partage de photos soit également automatique pour toutes les photos prise. Mais cela n'est pas un gros inconvénient non plus.

Voilà, c'est un peu tard... mais cela aidera ou donnera une piste à quelqu'un qui chercherait la même chose que toi.


----------

